# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Look into medical tourism

## evanstowe

Look into medical tourism


Many people are saving thousands of dollars on operations and medical procedures by doing them out of the country - medical insurance has gotten so high that many people are totally underinsured and an operation can cost them $100,000 - 

look into doing your procedure in cheaper countries - you can save 60% of the cost and get a nice vacation from it too

----------


## joelcrane

I've heard it has now come to Israel - you can save thousands of dollars in a "western" country.It's a place that people choose to vacation in - I saw it on their site isramedica.org - makes you wish you needed surgery  :Smile:

----------


## mikehussy

It's really good.

----------


## susanus

Gere information which you share here but in my opinion  medial tourism are  Get standard treatment in State hospitals, international art and you will save your money.

----------


## storecoree

According to me, Medical tourism market in India has been the price up to around RS 11,000 CR to the next almost a year until 2012-13. Medical treatment in the United States or Thailand.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

The medical tourism market in India has been pegged to grow to around Rs 11, 000 CR by the next couple of years approx till 2012-13. Medical treatment in USA or Thailand. Quality health care & medical treatment in india at low cost.

----------


## minicrouzs

I agree with you all, Medical tourism market in India has been the price up to around RS 11,000 CR to the next almost a year until 2012-13. Medical treatment in the United States or Thailand. Quality of health care and medical treatment in India at low cost.

----------


## JulieReeves

Medical tourism is when you travel to another country to get medical treatment here. For instance, there are many patients from rich Arab countries that travel to Europe to get treatment. Or people from Central Europe go to somewhere like Romania to get their teeth done, because it's cheaper and I mean a dentist is a dentist - why would they be any worse in Romania?

Hotels in Japan

----------

